# white lithium grease?



## asdasd44 (Apr 24, 2007)

Is this the stuff I want to use on pedal threads, skewers, etc?


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Good as anything. For this type of application you just want something to prevent seizing and rust and allow easy disassembly. Just about any grease will do. You do want grease and not oil.


----------



## asdasd44 (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

But never on wheel bearings or bottom brackets!

Frankly, if I were you, I'd use Permatex Anti-seize.


----------



## buddyp (Aug 27, 2007)

Dave_Stohler said:


> But never on wheel bearings or bottom brackets!


You are kidding, right?

Campagnolo packed their hubs with white lithium grease for at least 50 years. The grease they sold for repacking was the same white lithium. I have campy hubs that I have been riding for 35 years that have never seen anything but white lithium.

It isn't the best thing available today but there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

There may be some disagreement on just what he means by "white lithium grease". I'm assuming he's talking about the stuff that comes in aerosol cans. Yes, you CAN use that crap as a light lubricant and seize preventant, but it's way too thin for use as a bearing grease. If you ask 99% of the population what "white lithium grease" is, that's what they'll mention.

OTOH, if I remember correctly, 30+ years ago, Campagnolo grease came in tubes, but didn't announce in any big way just what the content of the grease was. It may have been lithium grease, but it didn't say "white lithium grease" in big letters, like the aerosol cans do.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

White lithium grease comes in tubes that is used to lubricate trailer bearings. It can be purchased at home depot very cheap. Some bearings actually recommend white lithium grease.


----------



## davy tutens (Dec 23, 2007)

there is a grease which is crap imho it dries out to a white powder...i always thought that was lithium grease....so for all applications i'd go for one with teflon.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've still got some Campy Lithium white grease. It came in a square plastic tub in various sizes. The stuff I have must be at *LEAST* 25 yrs old. Since I have a little left, I plan on using it until it's gone. During the time I bought it, it enjoyed a great reputation. But like I said, that was 25 years ago, and my guess is that there are better formulations today. I still it in my hubs, BB, and headset. As far as I can recall, it's been an awful looong time since I've lost any sleep over it.


----------



## dead flag blues (Aug 26, 2004)

My stash of Campy grease has run out, so now i'm using Rock Lube Super Web:

"For bearings this grease sticks and strings like a triple cheese pizza. It will not migrate away from bearing surfaces. Things run smoother and water won't be washing this grease out. Top manufacturers use this grease because they need the best."

http://www.rocklube.com/products_detail_superweb.html


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

The only white lithium grease I'm familiar with isn't an aerosol. It's a regular grease paste and comes in either a tube or a can.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I bought a tub of quaker state marine grease a few years ago and have been using that. While white lithium is probably fine, I figured that if it is designed to lube lower units of outboard motors, then what better lube to use for a BB and headset that that?


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Marine grease*

It is easily available, water resistant, and cheap. Great combination.

You know, we could all probably use anything -- even margarine -- and do fine. Bicycles are not engines -- they just don't put much stress on the equipment.

Any grease will do.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe you don't put a lot of stress on equipment, but when I'm cranking out 4000 Watts I want to rest assured knowing the $20 one ounce of designer grease I bought is more valuable than "standard" grease.


----------



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

Tetra grease / dry / wet lube is great.
i use it for my guns all the time.


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

For pedal threads, or any other time you assemble dis-similar metals, anti-seize is the product to use. When two different metals come in contact a small galvonic current is created which causes corrosion anti-seize is specifically designed to prevent that. It also reduces the chances of galling the threads during assembly.


----------



## StreamerT10 (Oct 6, 2007)

capt_phun said:


> Maybe you don't put a lot of stress on equipment, but when I'm cranking out 4000 Watts I want to rest assured knowing the $20 one ounce of designer grease I bought is more valuable than "standard" grease.


You can crank out over 5 horsepower?


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Doubt it, but it would be pretty cool to watch.


----------



## eodusa (Oct 8, 2006)

*53x11 ...this guy puts out some major horses...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DphvDRJi3I4


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

PigmyRacer said:


> Doubt it, but it would be pretty cool to watch.


On my off days its 4000 watts. When I'm racing I use my very expensive lube to hold up even better .:thumbsup:


----------

